# pheasant hunting



## shrades (Aug 21, 2008)

I am from Iowa and we are coming out around the middle of nov. to do some upland bird hunting. We are staying in Linton, and are looking for some good public areas around there to get some good pheasant hunting, and other upland game hunting. Thanks Shrades


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Contact the North Dakota Game and Fish Dept . and request a PLOTS guide (private land open to sportsmen) This will show all lands enrolled in the program as well as WMA's and WPA's

Not very many people are going to divulge their "honey holes" on an internet forum, but look at the map before you get here, make a plan, then put some miles on your boots when you get here and you'll have a great hunt.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Mid Novemer? Might want to check when the ND deer gun season is.

WR


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

PLEASE!!!! WEAR LOTS OF BLAZE ORANGE WHEN IN THE FIELD DURING THE DEER GUN SEASON!!!! DOGS TOO!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You might want to consider holding off on the trip for a couple weeks until after Deer Gun season. You'll likely have more success, and definitely be in a safer environment.

Good luck!


----------



## shrades (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm worried if we hold it off then the weather up there is going to be to bad. Does anybody know when is the last deer season?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The regular gun season ends Nov. 23, and the muzzy season goes thru Dec. 14.

Like was mentioned, I would definitely wait till after Nov. 23. The orange covering is always a good idea though. Good luck!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Use a little common sense when hunting pheasants during deer season and you'll be just fine. Know your surroundings, hunt small patches with short walks, rather then big open spaces. Make sure your truck is in plain site on the road, and never walk into a peice of land that has deer hunters working adjacent land. And of course be decked out in Orange!

There's not a chance I'm going to give up 3 weeks of pheasant hunting because of Deer Season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

You can get "bad" weather in October for that matter. I have made several trips on Thanksgiving weekend to NoDak and had temps in the 40's fairly often. But bring your cold weather gear. Fewer hunters makes for a great trip. Too bad your state isn't what it used to be. I used to go to Iowa with my cousin and hunt Thanksgiving weekend around Atlantic. We had a ball and once we discovered who the landowner was, access wasn't much trouble either.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There is no problem hunting pheasant during deer season. I went pheasant hunting during deer opener for 3 years and have had no problems with it. We actually got permission on more land. We just wore all orange and talked to the land owners. The only reason we got on more land is because we pushed the deer around for them. I have also walked for pheasants while the deer hunters walked on the outsides of the sloughs. Along with them at the end of the sloughs. Was this dangerous? Personally I dont think it is anymore dangerous then any other type of hunting. Why because the deer hunters where with us and everyone knew where everyone was. Would I do it again? Yes. You just have to wear alot of orange or that yellow. We never walked huge peices just smaller ones. Also carry a wistle.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Don't pheasant hunt during deer gun season? I don't think so. Use some common sense and wear lots of orange and you'll be fine. I've never had a problem.

As for public land, get a PLOTS book like was mentioned.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You should be able to down load the PLOTS map from NDGF web site and print the area you want. Helps to bump up the scale. After the first few days the deer hunters will be driving anyway so you're good to go.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> I have also walked for pheasants while the deer hunters walked on the outsides of the sloughs. Along with them at the end of the sloughs. Was this dangerous? .


Just as long as you don't use dogs when walking for the pheasants....

You would have to walk those sloughs without a dog, or hunting deer would be illegal for them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

R y a n said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have also walked for pheasants while the deer hunters walked on the outsides of the sloughs. Along with them at the end of the sloughs. Was this dangerous? .
> ...


Ryan as long as the deer hunters are not part of your group you can do this legally you cannot control other hunters on public land.

I've had deer hunters follow me and set up on me in ND many times. Put orange vests or wide collars on your dogs.

One thing you may want to be careful of is gut piles, they can be deadly to dogs if they've had a few days to rot.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


This is somewhat true. It depends on intent. If the warden sees all of them together in a group beforehand, (or sees the 2 groups talking together), they will be in collusion and they will be nailed for hunting with dogs.

Yes you cannot control other groups hunting near each other on public land, and if 2 groups are randomly working near each other, it happens and is no big deal. They are both simply walking past or near others, and aren't working in a coordinated fashion.

But the hunters that are deer hunting would be nailed if they were "posting or endcapping" the other end of a slough, with hunters with dogs working pheasants in the middle. Even if those 2 groups are not together, deer hunters are not allowed to post the end for deer. The are in effect "hunting" with dogs.

A warden will take all of those factors into consideration when making the call. That is what they get paid to do, and any ticket they write, will need to have solid Probably Cause and facts backing his totality of circumstances.

Hope this helps clarify....

Ryan

Ryan


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

You THINK the warden will take it all into account. I would not bet on it!!


----------



## shrades (Aug 21, 2008)

I think we are still coming out but will bring orange with us. Thanks for all the input


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Most people in North Dakota don't even get out of their trucks when hunting deer. It's a lot easier to chase them and roll the window down. :******:

When I lived in North Dakota, it was a common joke at the local bar how it wasn't any fun to shoot a deer unless you hit it with the front bumper once. :******:


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

If you plan on hunting PLOTS land you might be in for a surprise this year. I was in ND this past weekend, in Sargent County, and most of the PLOTS CRP land has been hayed. I expected to see 50% haying on some CRP but that wasn't the case - the PLOTS I came across was pretty much all hayed except for the sloughs. Not sure if that trend continues elsewhere in the state or not.


----------

